# Hallöchen ;-)



## Endgamer77 (3 Juli 2010)

Ja Hallo liebe Board Mitglieder ich bin 
seit circa einem Jahr schon angemeldet 
bei euch und habe nun endlich das 
Forum richtig kennengelernt und finde
mich schon gut zurecht.
Aufgrund von Zeit und Orientierungs Mangel
habe ich mich bis heute noch nicht vorstellen 
können.
Ich habe , wie die meisten hier denke ich mal,
über eine Google Suche
hierher gefunden.
Soviel dazu.
Ich bin 33 Jahre Jung verheiratet (Noch) 
ohne Kinder und arbeite momentan 
als Einzelhandelskaufmann in einer 
kleineren Lebensmittelkette.
Leider kann ich nicht bzw. kaum 
Screenshots oder auch Videos 
von Prominenten erstellen und hochladen.
Denn meine Arbeit beansprucht mich 
viele Stunden täglich daher wenig Zeit.
Ich finde das Board sehr schön , man findet 
eigentlich ALLES nach dem man sucht.
Liebe Grüße, auf eine weiterso erfolgreiche 
Zukunft. :thumbup:


----------



## Mandalorianer (3 Juli 2010)

*

 Ich wünsch Dir weiterhin

Viel Spass Hier auf dem schönen Board 

...ab und an ein netter Kommentar unter einem post da freuen
Wir uns immer , Themen posten ist ja keine Pflicht .

Gruss Das Gollum *


----------



## General (4 Juli 2010)

Eine tolle Vorstellung :thumbup: wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## amon amarth (4 Juli 2010)

hallo! was es hier nicht gibt, gibt´s nicht ;-)

wünsche auch viel spaß !


----------



## Q (5 Juli 2010)

Danke für Deine Vorstellung und *WILLKOMMEN* an Board! 
Viel Spass weiterhin, hoffe, man liest sich!


----------



## Tokko (5 Juli 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB und besten Dank für deine Vorstellung.:thumbup:

Ich wünsche dir auch weiterhin noch viel Spaß mit den Pics.

LG.
Tokko


----------



## Geldsammler (5 Juli 2010)

*Auch vom Sammler ein dickes Hallo und herzlich
Willkommen in unserem bescheidenen Board!*


----------



## Endgamer77 (6 Juli 2010)

Geldsammler schrieb:


> *
> Willkommen in unserem bescheidenen Board!*



Oder einfacher, Willkommen im Paradies!:thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (6 Juli 2010)

hallo Endgamer77,

lieber spät als nie:thumbup:

mach dir keinen kopf das du keine eigenen themen erstellen kannst, auch antworten auf themen die dir gefallen sind genauso viel wert.

ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel spaß


----------

